# Auto Adjustment ausschalten?



## Ranz_ (3. März 2013)

Hey!

Habe meinen "alten" PC an meinen alten Monitor angeschossen.
Ist von AMG. Dieser hat nur einen VGA- Anschluss, Monitor ist deshalb über einen Adapter (DVI-VGA) am PC angeschlossen.

Das hat auch so problemlos funktioniert, nur bin versehentlich im Menü auf "Auto Adjustment" gegangen und seitdem wird nicht mehr das komplette Bild angezeigt.
Vom Booten bis zum Win7-Start gehts, danach kommt aber  immer "Auto Adjustment". Wahrscheinlich stellt er das wegen dem Adapter falsch ein, aber ohne das gehts ja.

Kann man das irgendwie abstellen? Oder was kann ich machen?
Über das Menü kann ich das nur ganz leicht verschieben.

Hier mal 2 Bilder:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6IaK8D3Vm9DU1E3VUFCZ2l0QWs/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6IaK8D3Vm9DeTh5NEJEaXBaaGM/edit?usp=sharing


----------

